# Vampires



## Arthur G. Mustard (Oct 17, 2015)

*Vampires*​ 
Like `em or loathe `em, people have staked their opinions on them over the years. These “fictitious”, nocturnal creatures have been feeding on us poor old humans for centuries and though they slake their thirst on our life blood, many envy them and long to be bitten so that they might start out on an immortal journey through the coming decades and beyond.

But why, what consumes the onlooker and draws them in to the dark side? I mean you`ll always be off colour, have to sleep in a cold coffin, miss out on Sunday service at church and will probably struggle with a nice hot dog with a lick of mustard.

 Bram Stoker gave us the “daddy on the block” Dracula, 118 years ago back in 1897 after he paid a visit to the North Yorkshire town of Whitby in England in 1890. Drawing inspiration from the Abbey and it`s 199 steps, The Demeter was destined to land on the shores of the town bringing on board The Prince of Darkness. This classic work has been described as an epistolary novel, straightforward horror novel, horror fiction, romanticized gothic and a melodrama.

 This beautiful, magical town now plays host to Whitby Goth Fest twice a year, April and October, bringing thousands to the event since1994. Music, markets, friendships and the most spectacular costumes are the themes of the day and all drenched in that wicked way of the vampire. I can personally recommend this event to anyone, as I have been attending the “Grand Spectacular” with my family for the past 12 years.

Preceding Stoker`s offering are; The Vampyre, Polidoris 1819 and Carmilla, Sheridan Le Fanu, 1872. So vampires were on the fiction shelf of the bookshop before the turn of the 20[SUP]th[/SUP] century.

Fiction turns to fact if we delve even further back in time. Maybe? France, 1521, reports of “killings in the form of wolves” and in Germany, 31st October 1589, Peter Stubbe was convicted of similar crimes. Throughout vampire lore and history they have been known to shape shift in to the form of the wolf. 

 Staying in Germany 1918 (maybe a bad place to be after WWI), one Mr Fritz Haarman (The Hanover Vampire) was finally brought to trial and executed in 1924. He was decapitated by sword! During the 1940`s John George Haigh drank the blood of his murdered victims. 

Switching to religious beliefs, Christ rose from the dead and during Holy Communion, Catholics drink his blood. A tasty debate there then!

So for all new or seasoned writers/authors out there on the WF, if you`re looking for a little inspiration, motivation or direction with regard to your brilliant bloodsucking Nosferatu novel, take a peek back in time or read the offerings in ink dating back to nearly 200 years ago.

 Feeling uncomfortable travelling back in time nearly two centuries? Then bring yourself back to the very here and now whilst you`re reading this article, carry out that now world famous phrase “Google it”. Type “Vampires” in to the search box of whatever piece of technology you`re using and see what pops up. Check out the sites, forums, photos, sightings and even killings of these mythical creatures. We humans just can`t escape them, can we? They inhabit towns, villages and cities across the globe. Some are even in control of the planet if you believe everything you read!

If you prefer your pages a little more 20[SUP]th[/SUP] century or absorb creativity through the medium of TV and film, then check these out; 
Richard Matheson gave us I am Legend back in 1954. This has spawned three different film versions starring Vincent Price, Charlton Heston and more recently, the charming Will Smith. The legend that is Stephen King unleashed the unforgettable Salem`s Lot during the 1970`s and a real gem and personal favourite of mine is the recent 2012 film, Byzantium.

 Even the educational and fun classic, Sesame Street, has enlisted the help of a vampire to help better the children`s mathematical skills in the form of Count Von Count. And finally, it just wouldn`t seem right if one of the most iconic fathers of the USA hadn`t “given it a go” with the vampire thing; President Abraham Lincoln!

 Looking to be part of the 100 bestsellers, wanting to rank amongst the best? Then think Vampires. Tap in to the right vein and you`re sure to find SUCK cess.

Fangs for reading and I hope you enjoyed.

Arthur


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 24, 2015)

Thank you, that was an interesting summary. I'd always thought that Bram Stoker's was the first vampire story, but they evidently go back a way before that!

Just a few little problems ...



> slake their thirst *on* our life blood




I'm pretty sure that should be "with".




> the Abbey and *it`s* 199 steps




Just "its": no possessive apostrophe required.




> bringing thousands to the event *since1994*




Missing space.

HC


----------



## Gofa (Dec 27, 2015)

I always find it presumptive to think we are the apex predator on this planet. Simply put there are too many of us to be apex.
My favourite metaphor is a brave herbivore soul calling to a field full of cows. 
Awaken they shout. You are prisoners here. The farmer steals your calves then harvests your milk. Break free of this servitude. Escape through yonder gate. Bust through these flimsy fences. Freedom is yours for the taking.
The cows look up between chews of rich green grass as there are swings and round abouts in the milk vampire business. 
But the farmer sees things entirely differently. Denounce him as a vampire and surely you will shorten your herbivore life. 
Apex predators stay hidden. As the old saying goes. When you look into the abyss. The abyss looks back. To notice an apex predator is to invite their attention. 
The conclusion or moral of this story is simple. Only those that don't believe in vampires seek them out.  
Going to look for a sucker by definition makes you a suckee should you be successful. 
Trully you will become a victim of your own success.


----------



## inkwellness (Dec 29, 2015)

This is a very entertaining summary. I found myself looking up several of these facts to learn more (especially the Hanover Vampire).

In the fourth paragraph, I found this: "since1994". It just needs a space in between. It happens to me all the time.
In the seventh paragraph, I found this: "Mr Fritz Haarman", which begs for a period after Mr. Those were the only weak spots I could find.

Nice work here.


----------

